# Guess the Programming Language



## quagmire (Jun 23, 2014)

Guess the Programming Language | Tutorialzine




*cdn.tutorialzine.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/guess-the-programming-language.jpg





How many did you get right? 


[Mods if you feel this is inappropriate here please move it to the right section]


----------



## Anorion (Jun 23, 2014)

14 out of 20, some were guesses tho


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jun 23, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/kjYBkUz.png

20 Out of 20 

Those Chicken, Haskell, Obj C were guesses


----------



## ravitaneja (Jun 23, 2014)

14 out of 20


----------



## tkin (Jun 23, 2014)

17/20.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 24, 2014)

14/20


----------



## himanshu_game (Jun 24, 2014)

18/20.


----------



## nisargshah95 (Jul 3, 2014)

Pretty good quiz that was. Got a 15!


----------



## abhidev (Jul 3, 2014)

17/20


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 3, 2014)

11/20
Guessed all... 
Mechanical engineer here!!!


----------



## DVJex (Jul 6, 2014)

18/20. Guessed quite a bit though.


----------



## Shah (Jul 6, 2014)

17/20. One was intentionally wrong and 2-3 were guesses.


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

12/20....RIP CSE


----------



## Shah (Jul 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> 12/20....*RIP CSE*





*OT:* Which year?


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

Please 



Spoiler



completed last month 



I never have seen python, ruby, scala etc etc...I'm a JAVA, J2EE guy


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 6, 2014)

kaz said:


> Please
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i hope you have seen chicken?


----------



## kaz (Jul 6, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> i hope you have seen chicken?



Chicken and bain****...Bang On


----------



## prashantisonline (Nov 20, 2014)

14/20 (Every new entrant was the correct answer in most of the cases, guesswork though!)


----------



## RBX (Nov 20, 2014)

You guessed *18* out of *20*!
Learned Perl, Python, and Bash long ago. Good to see that I can at least recognize their syntax.


----------



## amit_dhamankar (Nov 22, 2014)

Guys I want to know which are the books which best explain the Object-Oriented concepts. I am a fresher . Just completed BE(IT) from Mumbai university. I am asking this because one of my friend recommended to learn Oops concepts in order to get a job. But my academic score is very poor and also I somehow managed to complete the exam. Any online tutorials or if any one of u is an instructor please tell me. Thankyou


----------



## RBX (Nov 22, 2014)

amit_dhamankar said:


> Guys I want to know which are the books which best explain the Object-Oriented concepts. I am a fresher . Just completed BE(IT) from Mumbai university. I am asking this because one of my friend recommended to learn Oops concepts in order to get a job. But my academic score is very poor and also I somehow managed to complete the exam. Any online tutorials or if any one of u is an instructor please tell me. Thankyou



This could use a different thread but to answer your question try these books in order:
Head First OOA&D (This is fairly old book, and uses Java 5. Try modifying the code to use generics for better design).
Head First Design Pattern

Also try Code Complete for learning how to construct high quality code. There is also a book 'The Object-Oriented Thought Process' which you might want to read (currently in my To-Read list, so can't comment on how good it would be).


----------



## imlokesh (Dec 26, 2014)

20/20 lol.

I have worked with java, js, c#, c++, php, vb.net. So it was easy guessing others.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 27, 2014)

19/20. Last time I took this test I got ~8 correct .


----------



## ankush28 (May 24, 2015)

17/20 (~6-7 were guess)

BTW I am mechanical engineer


----------



## yatishgaba (Jun 16, 2016)

I think its php... i am right?????


----------



## vickybat (Jun 21, 2016)

15/20

*i.imgur.com/t7trGFa.png?1


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 21, 2016)

18/20


----------



## arjunrishi1988 (Jul 20, 2016)

12/20


----------



## Vyom (Aug 6, 2016)

16/20. suck.


----------

